# Halloween Food



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

Happy entertaining at your Halloween parties. The "Finger Food" is my favorite... what's yours?

http://www.instructables.com/id/Halloween-Food/


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

I like the deviled eggs or I calls them "Tarantula Hatchlings"Then there's always the  "Marinated Eyeballs"


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

The Marinated Mozzarella Eyeballs on the 2nd link are awesome!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Brain cake! Easy, gross and delicious...the three most important things in Halloween baking!


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I like making the Pillsbury Mummy dogs. Wrapping the hotdogs with little strands of crescent dough is fun and easy and when they are done they look like little hot dog mummies! They are fun to eat 

Also this year I am gonna attempt to make this graveyard pie with cookie crumb topping as dirt. milano cookies as tombstones and gummy worms poking out of the cookie crumb dirt.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Well heres the graveyard pie (first attempt). I'm gonna try to make a bigger better one for my Halloween party. I opted out of making it pie actually. I just put a layer of chocolate pudding, covered with crunched up oreo cookies for the dirt. then stuck the milano cookies in as the tombstones. And I found these cool little zombie/coffin candies at Rite Aid, so I used those. 










Anyway next up is the mummy hot dogs, and a bigger version of the graveyard


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

CAKES!!!!!!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

beer and then more beer


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the link - I've been looking for ideas....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw this article in _People_ about Hostess Glo Balls Limited Edition for halloween this year..










And you can also look for limited edition Chocolate Twinkies with S'Cream Filling:









Hostess Unveils Halloween-Themed Desserts


The spooky new line-up includes Chocolate Twinkies, Glo Balls and Scary Cakes.




people.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like Starbucks Pumpkin Cream Cheese Muffin, a bit sweeter than I prefer, but I _really_ love their pumpkin madeleines. Very moist and smell like pumpkin pie when you open the package.


----------

